# Kordon Rid Ich Plus and plants



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Im getting some medication to treat this ich. It doesn't seem to be budging. How harmful is this to plants? Should I change the water daily and add new dosing? If so, how much water should I change?


----------



## OSagent23 (Feb 10, 2013)

The medication should not affect your plants to much. The main goal is to get rid of the ICK. You should follow the directions as per instructed. 

If it does affect your plants and you start to notice them dying continue the medication as instructed. If you want or at all possible can you remove the plants and place them in another aquarium without fish?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I added the med. My tank turned blue tinted. In the span of 3ish hours the blue disappeared. Are the meds still working?


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

plants might of absorbed it?


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Should the.lights be off?


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used this before. It didn't bother any of my plants. That said, if this is the one that turns your tank slightly blue you want to keep something in mind. Always do at least a 25 percent water change before every new dose. This prevents toxicity from building up. 

Secondly keep in mind how the Ich parasite works. Ich goes through a life cycle that has three distinct phases. Phase one is usually when it is first introduced to your tank and when you first really notice it. Often it is already burrowed into your fish's slime coat. At this point it is nearly immune to any treatment. It is using the slime coat to protect it. In severe cases fish will actually shed their slime coat as an attempt to rid themselves of the parasite.

Eventually the parasite will drop off of the fish. It will sink, and turn into something kind of like a dormant stage. It goes through division, and at this point can only be removed/targeted by regular gravel vacuuming, stirring the substrate up, and doing water changes. You want to lesson how many pop up and go into the next stage. This stage that comes is the free swimming. It is now susceptible to heat, and medication. So it swims around to find a host, burrows in, and then starts all over.

One stage can be hit, the other two are nearly immune. This is what makes it so difficult to eradicate. Your best solution is to keep up with your treatment for at least 1-2 weeks. Keep up with daily water changes, daily gravel vacuuming (and vacuum decor). Scrub your walls before your water changes. Keep a look out for the condition of your fish. When the flashing stops, the rubbing, the twitching, and you see no more physical signs of Ich on your fish....continue the treatment for at least 2 more days.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks SanguineaFox! I've had the heat atleast 85F for atleast 3 days now. I haven't seen any reduction in the ich on the fish. I've also been doing daily vacuuming/25% water changes as well. I hope this medication knocks SOMETHING down. I also probly should of gotten the larger bottle -.-


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

oh! should I remove my ceramic media?


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

FishyFishy89 said:


> oh! should I remove my ceramic media?


I wouldn't worry about ceramic...but make sure that there isn't any charcoal in the tank.

Also don't expect to see a huge change for at least 5-7 days.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

You think PetsMart will allow me to return the smaller bottle/allow me to get the larger bottle? I've already used 2 dosages in the angel tank. Likely less than half the bottle :/


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

Doubt it would you take it back I know I wouldn't at full proce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry, I was confused about your post Mitch


----------

